# حمل 1000 دائره الكترونيه وبرنامج للداتا شيت



## الكس ادس (28 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم .. ياعضاء المنتدى
ارجوا افاده الاعضاء بحوالى 1000 دائره وايضا برنامج للداتا شيت 
وللمساعده انا موجود فى المنتدى علطول
..........
انا مستنى اسمع الردود منكم ياشباب


http://www.ourmicro.com/electronic.htm
هذا هو الينك*​


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس يحيى (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (28 أبريل 2007)

*1000 دائرة*

السلام عليكم اللينك لا يفتح شنو القصة العراق


----------



## km6 (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## سامر موصللي كردي (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيررررر


----------



## المصرى معاك (28 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر نفعك الله بهذا الجهد العظيم


----------



## adel77 (29 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز على الجهد ووفقك الله


----------



## احمد الفلاح (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جدا وجزيلا
وكا حاجه
انت عندك اميل خاص
انا طالب من مساعده
eng_medo_man_3030علي ******:3:


----------



## احمد الفلاح (30 أبريل 2007)

ي
ا
ه
و
شكرا


----------



## walbalkhi (30 أبريل 2007)

*ممنون*

ألف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## OCTavious (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed badawy (1 مايو 2007)

thank u man we wait more from u..


----------



## ديمتري (1 مايو 2007)

مشكور كفيت و وفيت..................


----------



## DBAAS (2 مايو 2007)

شكراً اخي الفاضل على البرنامج القيم جاري التحميل


----------



## عمار الموصلي (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## eng.walaa (4 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.walaa (4 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## vista (4 مايو 2007)

لو سمحت رسمة دائرة الكترونية لمصعد عن طريق and ,or gates


----------



## كريم حبيب (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا مما تتمنى


----------



## thelord (6 مايو 2007)

مافي منك عين الله حولك


----------



## اينشتاين (6 مايو 2007)

الرابط ما عم يفتح وشكرا


----------



## الكلالده (7 مايو 2007)

you are a man


----------



## attah (8 مايو 2007)

thansks alot to that information but canu explain how it is work please


----------



## مسبح بحمد الله (10 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## engmyra (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا جدا وجزيلا


----------



## aattaa (12 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله كامل (13 مايو 2007)

شي رائع جدا مع الشكر


----------



## khaled assere (3 يونيو 2007)

ابومحمد الغربي


----------



## khaled assere (3 يونيو 2007)

طيب الحل يعني


----------



## khaled assere (3 يونيو 2007)

طيب هل يوجد بركسي


----------



## khaled assere (3 يونيو 2007)

الرغب بي بركس هام جدآ


----------



## khaled assere (3 يونيو 2007)

طيب ان الموقع / هذا كله برامج


----------



## khaled assere (3 يونيو 2007)

هل اجد عندكم بركسي يفتح المواقع المحجوبة


----------



## khaled assere (3 يونيو 2007)

انا ماستخدم هذي الحاجة الالي الضرورة


----------



## khaled assere (3 يونيو 2007)

اقول بلا بركسي بلا هم


----------



## khaled assere (3 يونيو 2007)

مع الف شكر هذي اول زيارة واخرزيارة ان شاءالله في الموقع


----------



## عزوميكو (4 يونيو 2007)

مشكور ماقصرت ببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببس


----------



## Asmar07 (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جدا و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزا


----------



## معزوزة (8 يونيو 2007)

شكرا كتير الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايناس عمرو (12 يونيو 2007)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررر يا حبيبييييييييييييي


----------



## abouwafa (12 يونيو 2007)

الرابط أخى لا يعمل أرجوالتثبت.


----------



## عطار الهندسة (13 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الخدمة


----------



## NSGNSG (13 يونيو 2007)

إستنى أنا رياح الموقع وراجع تانى .......................................................................
ع العموم شكرا جدا الرابط لا يعمل بصورة جيدة


----------



## عزوميكو (18 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووررررررررررر


----------



## bebo13 (28 يونيو 2007)

الموقع جباااااااااااااار جزاك الله اخ الكس


----------



## qwaq222 (29 يونيو 2007)

thanx for your information


----------



## lsg (4 يوليو 2007)

ألف ألف شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## anwaar (6 يوليو 2007)

جعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك لك فيها


----------



## alyaari (6 يوليو 2007)

جزالك الله ألف خير يا أخي الفاضل بس لم اتمكن من الحصول على أي شيء لأن الـ Path not active


----------



## طالبة المعرفه (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## هاوي الكترونيات (10 يوليو 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## عامر المختار (12 يوليو 2007)

شكرا والف شكر على المجهود


----------



## never.before (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Mr.BeTo (9 أغسطس 2007)

متشكرين اوي اوي اووووووووي


----------



## Mr.BeTo (9 أغسطس 2007)

بس الموقع بيديني لينك لنفس الموقع 
ياريت لو لينك للدوائر علطول


----------



## djl48350 (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## honest1 (28 أغسطس 2007)

ما يفتح عندي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## خطَّاب (1 سبتمبر 2007)

جزيت خيرا علي المجهود الطيب


----------



## اليكترون (2 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف شكر يا غالى


----------



## المستحيلة (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي
انا بحاجة ماسة لدارة الكترونية هي عبارة عن power supply لكنني بحثت و لم اجد مخطط لكي ابدا بعمل الدارة يا ريت لو ادلني على مواقع فيها طلبي و شككرا جزيلا
و السلام


----------



## مهندس ربيع (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## never.before (7 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## SKR (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## fkar (27 أكتوبر 2007)

تم اضافه موضوع به كل ما تريدين ان شاء الله


----------



## saad_3122000 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer_zim (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سعيد أبو السعد (30 أكتوبر 2007)

كفاءةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## geniusse01 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على الموقع......


----------



## محمد أبو قتادة (28 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمدالقبالي (29 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كصكوص (30 نوفمبر 2007)

t sssssssssshanks


----------



## كصكوص (30 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## شراره (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رونين (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرررررررالك كتير يااخ العرب


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور تسلم يا اخي


----------



## sindbad_x (3 يناير 2008)

الف شكر موقع ممتاز


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (3 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عبد الكريم505 (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا يااخوي على هذا البرنامج الراااااااائع.


----------



## فاتح مجد (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله عني كل خير


----------



## محب الشرقية (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالرحمن عبدربه (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا على المجهود ولكن انا اريد التحدث معك فى دائره معينه وهذا *****ى mido_bh_007***********


----------



## ادور (26 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررجدا منك


----------



## عزيزة بكر (26 يناير 2008)

؟ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عزيزة بكر (26 يناير 2008)

شكراً اخي الفاضل على البرنامج القيم جاري التحميل


----------



## عزيزة بكر (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حمزة احمد سعديه (30 يناير 2008)

*thank you so mush*


----------



## فشلوم (30 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدااا اخى الكريم الموقع جميل جدااااا


----------



## فهم الشحي (5 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (29 فبراير 2008)

اللينك لا يفتح


----------



## laptop engineer (3 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amroromeh (11 نوفمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مجدي مهيوس (12 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------

